
What if there isn’t another 10x? - augb
http://blog.asmartbear.com/what-if-there-isnt-another-10x.html
======
wojcikstefan
Very nice read. I particularly love this sentence:

> In the tech industry we’re constantly repudiated that growth is the prime
> value of business.

ESL here, so bear with me. Is this the right use of "repudiated"? The
definition for "repudiate" is:

"refuse to accept or be associated with: _she has repudiated policies
associated with previous party leaders_."

I can't find a logical link between this definition and the sentence in this
post.

